# Can you help me identify this car ?



## elchameleon (Apr 7, 2012)

HI, NEED SOME HELP IDENTIFYING THIS CAR. IT'S 1/12 SCALE.
THANKS GUYS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like it could be an early generation Speed Merchant?


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Looks like a first generation Calandra (CRC) car. Don't know for sure though!!*


----------



## misplacedtexan (Jun 23, 2013)

You might look at google images and see if you can match it up, just enter 1/12 pan car into search, also you can enter the suggestions posted and see what comes up. I thought it might be a Trinity pan car.


----------



## elchameleon (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the input..will definitely look into it :thumbsup:


----------

